# GRR-Ripper



## Niki (24 Jul 2008)

Good day

I had an argument with a person on an American forum that claims that the GRR-Ripper IS a blade guard......I claimed that the safety regulation is "Blade guard (and riving knife) must be installed for ANY operation on the table saw...

I Googled GRR-Ripper and found it sold in UK but there is some note in red font that I could not understand the meaning...

"With safety the over riding factor, we wish to make it clear that the GRR-Ripper™ System is not intended to replace or interfere with the saw table blade-guard combination. It is specifically designed for those times when the conventional combination of Blade-guard and Riving Knife would interfere with the wood working process. The GRR-Ripper™ System is designed to protect both hands, at all times during use, regardless of movement."
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/microjig.htm

Maybe you - native English speakers can "translate" it for me to simple English  .

Thanks
niki


----------



## OPJ (24 Jul 2008)

Hmmmm... When I read it, I've got to be honest, it doesn't make an awful lot of sense to me either!  

First, they're trying to say it should not be used in place of the crown guard and riving knife, but then they say claim that it is designed for those operations where you would remove both of these crucial safety features... What? :shock:


----------



## Grinding One (24 Jul 2008)

The Gripper was made to cut small and thin pieces of wood on a table saw.You just can`t do that with a saw blade being covered.Its built so only a small piece of wood or so goes thru the blade ,the handle is on top and therefore you are in no danger of cutting yourself...it has a rubber foot to grab the work to aid in non slipping,its also adjustable for different sizes of work by moving the inserts left or right....can also be used as a push hold down. The picture being shown is only one type of set up .
I hope this explanation helps
I have one and it works for me to make my doll house items


----------



## Niki (24 Jul 2008)

Thank you Olly......I think that the "Red Declaration" is kind of "Lawyers words" that removes any responsibility from the company and puts it as an "users risk"...maybe...

Grinding One
We all know what is the Grripper (we had posts in the past), my question was, what is the meaning of the "Note in red"....it remind me Norm that shows "how to work WITHOUT" blade guard but tell everybody to read and understand the operating instructions (which for sure , tells you to use the blade guard) and by that, removing any responsibility from himself.

The problem is that, removing the blade guard is against our safety regulation that state "Blade guard must be installed for ANY operation"........I think also against the USA OSHA safety regulation...otherwise they would not demand "Splitter/Guard/Anti-kickback fingers" to come as a part of the table saws sold in USA.

Regards
niki


----------



## Grinding One (24 Jul 2008)

Niki":1q0tcuej said:


> Thank you Olly......I think that the "Red Declaration" is kind of "Lawyers words" that removes any responsibility from the company and puts it as an "users risk"...maybe...
> 
> Grinding One
> We all know what is the Grripper (we had posts in the past), my question was, what is the meaning of the "Note in red"....it remind me Norm that shows "how to work WITHOUT" blade guard but tell everybody to read and understand the operating instructions (which for sure , tells you to use the blade guard) and by that, removing any responsibility from himself.
> ...



Yes the Lawyers are on the lookout for more money all the time,have to clear it up,Norm works all the time without all the safety stuff...he says so you can see how its done...don`t kid yourself work safe all the time.I just watch how its done safely and may try it myself,but there is a lot of junk out there that`ll grab you when you least expect it.Hench Norm says always read and understand all of the papers that came with your equipment.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (10 Jun 2013)

Niki":18h3ds2m said:


> Thank you Olly......I think that the "Red Declaration" is kind of "Lawyers words" that removes any responsibility from the company and puts it as an "users risk"...maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi.

I'd be interested to see the so-called regulation that prohibits use of a table saw without a blade guard. It sounds like one of those urban myths, that the Health and Safety Council hate, because it causes them trouble!

It is absolutely IMPOSSIBLE to perform through-cuts with a standard riving knife and blade guard. The workpiece will not physically pass the 'standard' riving knife, which sits above the blade. Therefore it's a highly flawed 'regulation' and impossible to enforce!

Of course it's always most sensible to use a riving knife and blade guard whenever possible, but there are other alternatives. I have a through-cut riving knife, which sits level with the top of the blade, allowing the uncut portion of the workpiece to pass above it. Of course it has no ant-kickback device, so the user must be alert and preferably stand to one side of the blade.

I'm not saying that the Grr-Ripper is not worth having (I intend to investigate buying one) but there are also extra precautions that can be taken when unable to use a standard setup.


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Jun 2013)

Button-up your coat, I think I hear a storm coming...


----------



## AndyT (10 Jun 2013)

Wurlitzerwilly, I don't know why you feel you need to open up a discussion from five years ago. What you may not know is that Niki will not be posting a reply about the details of any safety rules as sadly he died some time ago. He was a very popular member of this forum and several others to which he made many positive, constructive and useful contributions.


----------

